# Choosing tire and rims for Big Tex trailer



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so my 2002 4 X 8 Big Tex trailer needs new tires, so after looking at the pricing for tire vs tire and rim, seems like its worth it just to buy a new tire and rim package.

My question is regarding the Pilot hole diameter of the wheel. Right now, my tires are 4.8 X 12 with a 5 on 4 1/2 bolt pattern. Found the following tire and rim on etrailer, but the only thing I am unsure of is the pilot size. Right now, the pilot hole on my current wheels is probably about 2 3/4" and I can only find wheels that measure 3.19" for the pilot hole. Is there any problems with going with a rim with a pilot hole that is larger than my current rims?

http://www.etrailer.com/Tires-and-Wheels/Kenda/AM30660.html

Picture of trailer below


----------



## mecreature (Feb 10, 2012)

_I found this._

http://www.etrailer.com/question-14807.html


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link Mecreature.
Seems like I have an odd size rim....mine measure 4.80 X 12 with a 5 on 4 1/2 pattern...but I cannot fine any places online that sell rims with a 2.75" pilot hole. (Checked etailer, etc...and everything is a 3.18 " bore or too small)
Have to see if I can find a local place that sells and mounts just the tires.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 10, 2012)

TSC usually has a good selection of trailer tires and rims.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes if you have a larger hole they may not center right, not likely, but if there is a shoulder that the rim center hole rests around that will take weight as well and not just the studs.

Go to Tireseasy.com and look at their prices, i have ordered a set from them for my wifes suv and saved tons from local.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 10, 2012)

Just searched the cheapest tire in that size is a bit under $25 and costs a tad over $10 per tire to ship (to my area). So you will be cheaper buying just tires, unless your one of those that cant run an off brand tire? Of course depending upon your local shop charges to mount them but round here its say $20 for the 2. So you will still be cheaper i think than buying the combo and shipping to your house.

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....eite=15&Transport=P&tyre_for=Trailer&dsco=135


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll have to check them out. Nope, don't need a brand name tire....the trailer gets used only once per month or so, and all travel is pretty local. Looks like a good alternative to just get the three tires and have mounted locally. Thanks.


----------

